# Supercharger Drive System (SDS) for altima



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

are you interested in purchasing a supercharger kit for the nissan altima? if so please give me your name and some contact information so that i can create a list to Ross at rippmods. if i can get enough people who actually want to purchase a kit i can get him to build one for us. please email me with a phone number he can reach you at and maybe the city your from. i need at least 10 confirmations and i already have 4 let me know. all information about this kit can be found at their site WWW.RIPPMODS.COM email me at [email protected].
reply to this thread with any other questions and feel free to email me anytime.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, you came over to the dark side...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

lol werd


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

does nobody care?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

too expensive for most people, thats the problem i see.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I want one. I can't find anything for my 2000 Altima. Help Please!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the problem you are going to have with that 2000 is the ecu. obd2 doesnt like mods and no-one has a re-programmable ecu for it yet. good to see you are in phx though, are you going to the meet we are having on the 2nd or 3rd of next month? email me @ [email protected] for more info.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

they have a piggyback progammable black box for the obd2. it controls fuel management for our cars and can be adjusted by linking with a laptop computer. its already been used on OBD2 computers and works perfectly fine.

what meet are you talking about asleep. let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its the 2fast2furious meet here in az... i think chia is the thread starter in the local forums for az... im gonna try and make it there. why isnt anyone talking about the piggyback for the obd2? i dont have obd2 so i dont keep up with the mods for it, but i didnt know about that one at all...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry asleep im in the other end of the country, NY, but if i was over there i would go. well nobody really knows about this because knowbody really knows about rippmods. theyre a local shop and they designed this technology themselves for their superchargers. nobody in the nissan forums probably ever talked about it because they never worked on a nissan before. they worked with OBD2 on the galant or eclipse i think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

What would you guys suggest for exhaust and intake on my car. I was wondering if you guys have had any good or bad experiences with certain brands.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got a hotshot cai, its a little pricey, but imo was well worth it. you can go with a wai or a cai, whichever you prefer. cai's typically help with low end acceleration for better day to day driving while a wai usually helps with top end. id rather have the torque down low so i chose the cai. btw, cai=cold air intake, wai=warm air intake. go to http://www.southwestautoworks.com/ for an idea of whats out there for you. theyre local for you and i so if you need anything, call em up, alex and kevin are good guys and will help you find what you need. tell em AsleepAltima sent you. this wont get you a discount but it will let them know that the word of mouth thing is working. as far as exhaust goes, ive got a flowmaster and i love it, some people swear they suck on imports but its a matter of opinion really.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

do you get any problems when it rains? how far out does your cai extend. i have a wai with a midpipe because i dont want to have to deal with any water problems.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

we had the worst rain here in az in some years and it did great. never had any problem whatsoever. it fits into where the stock box rain into the fender, below the battery. i looked at it after the rain and it didnt even have any mud on it or dirt for that matter. i love it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey, that http://www.southwestautoworks.com/ site is heaven. I've been buying magazines, and browsing the internet forever.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

glad to share. the people there, kevin and alex, are great guys dedicated to nissans. in fact, theres a small get-together there this weekend at the shop. gonna be alot of altimas.net members up there as well as nissan enthusiasts.


----------

